# DD going to New Zealand



## Patri (Mar 10, 2013)

My daughter, 23, is going to NZ alone for a month. The first three weeks she will travel with a tour company that stops at hostels each night. People can get off and on as they choose (stay in a city as long as they want, etc., then catch the next bus).
The last week she will visit a friend.
I know NZ is pretty safe, but is there anything she should know? About security, internet, cell phone usage, money, must sees, etc. We figure we won't have much contact with her during this time.
Thank you for any information.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 2, 2013)

When I was working in Auckland, I had an unlocked phone and a NZ Sim on PAYE plan.  I know the Starbucks had inexpensive internet access then but it should be free now.

It is fairly safe but some normal precaution such as money belt or fanny pack would help.  Probably good to have 1-2 credit card in addition to bank card.


----------



## Patri (Apr 3, 2013)

Finally, a response! Thank you. We take her to the airport today. Yes, she will wear a pack against her chest for valuables, and has 2 credit cards. Decided not to use a phone there, but communicate via internet. She will check out Starbucks for sure.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 7, 2013)

Patri,

She should have a good time.  NZers are fairly friendly and it is relatively safe.


----------



## Patri (Apr 10, 2013)

We get occasional reports. She is having a blast.


----------

